# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء  المرشد العام لجماعة العدل والاحسان المغربية  الاستاذ عبد السلام ياسين في ذمة الله

## jazouli89

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
المرشد العام لجماعة العدل والاحسان المغربية الاستاذ عبد السلام ياسين في ذمة الله حسب مصادر موثوقة .  والله * ( إن العين تدمع والقلب يحزن ولا نقول إلا ما يرضى ربنا وإنا بفراقك يا شيخنا لمحزونون )*   
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون. رحمك الله حبيبي ومرشدي سيدي عبد السلام ياسين وجعلنا على دربك سائرين لامبدلين ولامغيرين حتى نلقى الله.

----------


## seffari

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## mohamed73

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## Fannan1

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون *رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون*

----------


## امير الصمت

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون.

----------


## My Soul

الى رحمة لله

----------

